# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  Dr. Arocha Artas Procedure  2000 FU

## HTinTexas

Many people have questions about the ARTAS procedure. The most common questions that we hear pertain to the donor area during the few first days and weeks post surgery. The patient featured below had a 2000 FU ARTAS procedure. The photos showcase the donor area: 1 DAY POST OP, 2 DAYS POST OP and 2 WEEKS POST OP. His crown shows improvement after only 2 weeks Post OP.

----------


## J_B_Davis

This is probably one of the best FUE post-op donors I've ever seen. What size punch was used? The holes look tiny and the healing is amazing!

----------


## HTinTexas

> This is probably one of the best FUE post-op donors I've ever seen. What size punch was used? The holes look tiny and the healing is amazing!


 Thank you J_B_Davis! We appreciate your taking the time to view our ARTAS Robotic FUE post. We always employ the smallest punches possible.This case was done with a .9mm punch. The healing is very fast and of course the resultant scar is usually not visible to the naked eye.

Bernardino Arocha, MD,Diplomate AHRS, Fellow ISHRS

----------


## Delphi

> Thank you J_B_Davis! We appreciate your taking the time to view our ARTAS Robotic FUE post. We always employ the smallest punches possible.This case was done with a .9mm punch. The healing is very fast and of course the resultant scar is usually not visible to the naked eye.
> 
> Bernardino Arocha, MD,Diplomate AHRS, Fellow ISHRS


 What is very apparent is the control the robot seems to have as far as creating a safe pattern of extraction. Each punch appears to be almost  at the exact same distance from each other, which I doubt can be done by hand. A doctor can probably go back and remove the grafts left between the grids by hand. It's almost like having a stencil. Very cool and very impressive.

----------

